# Biete Diverse Steuerungen und Teile



## Eagle1972 (16 März 2010)

Was ich noch habe:

Vipa CPU 214 DPM    214-2BM01    180€    150€
Vipa CPU 214        214-1BA02           120€            100€
vipa DI 16                               25€ (nur in Verbindung mit einer CPU)  20€
Vipa DO 16                              25€ (nur in Verbindung mit einer CPU)   20€
Vipa SM 231 4x16bit AI (noch nicht gebraucht und in OVP) 60 €      40€

Siemens S7-200 cpu 222       212-1AB21-0XB0     60€
Siemens S7-200 CPU 224       214-1AD22-0XB0     80€
Siemens S7-200 CPU 224       214-1AD22-0XB0     70€ (leider fehlt die obere 

klemabdeckung)

Siemens PC/PPI Cable         6ES7 901-3BF00-0XA0   50€       40 €


Dann noch 

von Convum Druck INI PSD120-PNP 0-10 Bar mit Anzeige  30 €
von Sitron 2x Farbsensor SIFAS 50 mit 3 Prog. Ausgängen unbenutzt mit 

OVP(OVP mit schäden. nur die Verpackung) 50€ (für 1)


von Lenze ein 8200 Vector 60€            40€ 

In: 1/N/PE AC  230 V 3,4 A
Out: 3/PE AC 0-230 V
1,7 A
0,25 kW / 0.34 hp
0-650 Hz

Pro-face MPI Adapter GP 070-MPI-41 50€              40€



Man kann alle Preise Verhandeln aber bleibt bitte realistisch

 
Achso Versandkosten kommen natürlich noch drauf (im Normalfall Hermes)


----------



## Eagle1972 (24 März 2010)

Preisupdate


----------



## Berx (22 September 2010)

ist Pro-face MPI Adapter GP 070-MPI-41 noch verfügbar?

Gruß,
Mike


----------



## Eagle1972 (22 September 2010)

ja , ist noch da


----------



## Berx (22 September 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort - aber wo finde ich hier die Möglichkeit eine Privatnachricht zu senden? Habe es einfach nicht gefunden - entweder bin ich blind und blöd oder es ist einfach nicht deutlich hier im Forum - vielleicht ein Hinweis für den Forumadministrator (oder ich sollte mal einen Irrenanstalt für mich aufsuchen und ein Plätzchen reservieren) sorry, bin noch nicht so lange dabei..

Bitte um ein Angebot über Privatnachricht: mberkemer@web.de

Besten Dank.


----------



## HaeM (23 September 2010)

Berx:klickst Du auf den Nicknamen im Beitrag...

lg
Haem


----------

